# Mary Maxim



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh my! Just read the front page of the paper - Mary Maxim is closing their store in Port Huron, Michigan. I think that this is their only retail store in the states. They're going to keep the warehouse open but this is the only yarn/craft store in the area. :sm03:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh no!! I just ordered from them yesterday. I even suggested they look around in my area as there are several empty stores and would be perfect for a MM store and would get lots of business. The person taking my order stated that she would diffently let them know. Glad to hear you can still order from them and not completely closing for good.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

hope this doesn't spread to Canada too


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

NOOOOO! It's on my bucket list! (I live in Maine-long trip) I've ordered from them for years. Maybe they will open another one nearby?


----------



## Rev.Oz (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes, it is true. Mary Maxim is closing the store. They say they will still have the warehouse and will ship orders, yarn kits etc. For me this is personal. I took my first knitting class at the MM store when it was downtown. My girl scout troop took the course to earn a badge. I've been an off and on again knitter but MM got me started. Rev Oz


----------



## eenjean (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh. no. I finally got to visit last summer when we went to the VFW National Home, I was hoping to go again the year. Keep us up with what is happening. Any sales, and when the closing will be. Thank you for the news.


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry,
I hope they do continue with mail order.


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

According to the paper - they are keeping the two brick and mortar stores open in Ontario, Canada, and as Rev Oz stated they will continue to do the catalog sales and warehouse from the Port Huron store. I doubt that there will be any sales, probably just move inventory back to the warehouse. Rev Oz I too started going to the down town store back in the early sixties after my Grandfather taught me to knit. Fond memories!


----------



## Tante B (Feb 21, 2017)

marilyngf said:


> hope this doesn't spread to Canada too


Agreed. They just opened their store in London, On a few years ago.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

So sad


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

That is so depressing. It's only an hour and a half from here and I personally go at least twice a year including their August tent sale. Just having the internet/catalog will not be enough. I order from them by the internet several times a year. They've been my go-to place for over 40 years especially with their own yarns and great customer service.

Paris is about three hours away, London is about two hours.


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

http://www.thetimesherald.com/story/news/local/port-huron/2017/06/02/mary-maxim-ending-retail-operation-staying-online/366169001/ Sale signs are in front of the store now. 
I'll try to get there Tuesday afternoon for the senior discount day.


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

That had a lot more pics than what they had on the front page of the paper. Perhaps I will venture down on Tuesday also. Thanks for the link louisevl!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I received an email about the closing and it said everything is 20% off.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

So many LYS closing. I know it's expensive to run a brick and mortar store - and with the internet online is easy - but I miss being able to see and feel the various options before I buy everything in sight!!


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Makes me sad! I have ordered from them as well and had hoped to get to the store as well☹


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

And I just tossed my MM catalog yesterday.


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

Jean Keith said:


> And I just tossed my MM catalog yesterday.


The catalog will still work and the warehouse will still be taking orders. It's the retail store that's closing.
So far it looks like the store will be open through the tent sale which ends September 5. 
:sm03: :sm13:


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh no, I hate to hear the store is closing. We were planning a "girls" trip on the 17th. Boo hoo.


----------



## StellaK96 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

